# ISO Garlic Scape Pesto



## letscook (Aug 8, 2010)

Had some Garlic Scape pesto on bread as a sample tasting plate at a garlic festival. It was great. 
Wondered if it is made like regular pesto or something different.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not sure where you would find the scrapes but there is a recipe for it 
Garlic Scape Pesto Recipe - Allrecipes.com

The scapes are used because they have a milder flavor.


----------



## letscook (Aug 8, 2010)

My dad grows garlic and gives them to me.  and you can always get them at a garlic festival.   I have in the past cut them up like a scallion.  
thanks for the recipe. I thought I start here first before venturing out into all recipes, etc.
that one does sound good.  thank you


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 8, 2010)

Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## letscook (Aug 9, 2010)

turned out great,  mixed a lil with some mayo and spread on a Italian Sub sandwhich.
Think it will be great on a Mufulatta sammy.


----------



## blissful (Aug 10, 2010)

Here in the midwest, the scapes show up in June, it's a once a season deal. This was our first year for garlic in the garden, the scapes were great. I've never seen them for sale, though I'm sure you could find them near a garlic farm if you have one in the area. 

Next year I hope to have a LOT more, they are mild and delicious.


----------



## Claire (Aug 11, 2010)

I've never heard of garlic scapes!  I assume from what I'm reading it is the green part?  If so, I've just used them the way I'd use a chive or green onion.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 11, 2010)

Claire said:


> I've never heard of garlic scapes! I assume from what I'm reading it is the green part? If so, I've just used them the way I'd use a chive or green onion.


 
The scapes are part of the garlic plant that grows late in the life of the plant.  It is a round stalk, that if left to develop, would hold up the flower.  Garlic raisers remove the stalk  soon after it appears, as Blissful says, in June in the midwest.  It is a fleeting vegetable.  I have been raising garlic for 15-20 years and had never heard of scapes as being edible, until a few years ago.  Scapes were always a signal that the garlic harvest was near, and needed to be removed from each plant.

It seems that the scapes replace the fresh garlic and the green matter in the pesto recipe above.


----------



## blissful (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a link with photo of scapes.
Scapes only come up on the hardneck varieties of garlic, not the softneck variety. yum
Going Local: Garlic Scapes


----------

